# Any sign of Lidl Supermarkets?



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Having got quite excited last year ( how sad is that!) at the thought of Lidl opening supermarkets all over the island has anyone any up to date information? Their website is unhelpful. Since my nearest town is Nicosia anything around there would be useful
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Having got quite excited last year ( how sad is that!) at the thought of Lidl opening supermarkets all over the island has anyone any up to date information? Their website is unhelpful. Since my nearest town is Nicosia anything around there would be useful
> Thanks


I beleive that at the moment things are at a standstill because the big supemarket chains are trying to get Lidl stopped because they won't agree to be a part of their price fixing. Lidl are fighting it but for now the building on the paphos store has been halted and I imagine the same goes for any other Lidl shops which are in the process of being built.
I doubt whether the supermarkets can win though as Lidl is massive in europe and the Eu won't stand for price fixing.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

I understand Lidl were the brains (and funding) behind the MyMall near the port in Limassol. The mall opened nearly 2 years late because Lidl had pulled out completely because of the licensing problems. It seems the major Cyp supermarkets don't want (can't handle?) competition.


----------



## Les Kerr (Apr 30, 2010)

Lidl are in the process of building a warehouse just outside Larnaca next to the Industrial Free Zone, I can see it from our yard, so I assume that means that they are serious about opening stores here.

That said, given the speed of Cypriot building it might be a while happening.

Les K


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

The owenr of orphanides or metro probably has a cousin in the ministry of supermarkets who is blocking it.. In the mean time there is Athientis in nicosia.. you pay sainsburys prices for Aldi stuff but it beats the hell out of the others


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

zeebo said:


> The owenr of orphanides or metro probably has a cousin in the ministry of supermarkets who is blocking it.. In the mean time there is Athientis in nicosia.. you pay sainsburys prices for Aldi stuff but it beats the hell out of the others


Where is Athientis in Nicosia please?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Where is Athientis in Nicosia please?


it's off Larnakas Avenue. From old town make a right on Larnakos ave., make the first left (narrow street past a corner store), make the first right, pass the traffic lights, Athienitis will be on your right. parking on both sides of the street. make sure you get their card as well , it's the only one that you can actually get things for free- even a washing machine.
Also dont buy their meat, it's a separate guy and doesnt give the best stuff.
Best days to go tuesday- thursday.
it's worth the trip!and the hassle


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Les Kerr said:


> Lidl are in the process of building a warehouse just outside Larnaca next to the Industrial Free Zone, I can see it from our yard, so I assume that means that they are serious about opening stores here.
> 
> That said, given the speed of Cypriot building it might be a while happening.
> 
> Les K


Maybe they are intending to bring goods into Cyprus, but only as a wholesaler, then sell on to the supermarkets. That being the case, only the major supermarkets would benefit, not the consumer. Meanwhile, I think I will see if I can find their website and see if that says anything.
Dave


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

potamiou said:


> Maybe they are intending to bring goods into Cyprus, but only as a wholesaler, then sell on to the supermarkets. That being the case, only the major supermarkets would benefit, not the consumer. Meanwhile, I think I will see if I can find their website and see if that says anything.
> Dave


Just found the following ...........

Hadjidemosthjenous Developers started construction of a store for Lidl, a German discount supermarket chain that operates about 8,000 stores worldwide.

The Lidl store of approximately 1500 sq. m will be located at the Tombs of the Kings Road, near Venus Hotel. This position is very accessible for locals as well as for holiday makers. It will be extremely convenient not only for Paphos residents but also for large villages nearby, such as Chlorakas, Kissonerga and Peyia.

Works have already commenced and opening of the supermarket is scheduled for September 2010. 
Lidl has a yearly turnover of 22 billion Euro and ranks 16th among the top global retailers. They sell everything from frozen peas to computers. Success of Lidl chain is based on its own low-cost structure. Many of Lidl products are of their own brand and they are distributed to their stores worldwide at wholesale prices.

There is also _LIDL _but my Greek is not up to translating it. Anyone help with that?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

potamiou said:


> Just found the following ...........
> 
> Hadjidemosthjenous Developers started construction of a store for Lidl, a German discount supermarket chain that operates about 8,000 stores worldwide.
> 
> ...



If you click the last of the four Greek words on the top right of the website this will translate the site in to English, but the site itself is less than informative, there is no indication of where or when any shops will open. As Paphos is a long way from where I live a shop nearer Nicosia would be of more use.
Regards
:confused2:


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> If you click the last of the four Greek words on the top right of the website this will translate the site in to English, but the site itself is less than informative, there is no indication of where or when any shops will open. As Paphos is a long way from where I live a shop nearer Nicosia would be of more use.
> Regards
> :confused2:


Did you folllow this link? Maybe you can help them out a little in your area? 

LIDL


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

potamiou said:


> Did you folllow this link? Maybe you can help them out a little in your area?
> 
> LIDL


Yep, followed the link. They did have a section a few months ago giving the location of the 'new' sites, which is when I got very excited ( sad though this is) however have found a new link ( anastasi.com.cy) which gives details of a Lidl in Kokkinotrimithia, which is in the process of being built and set to open in June 2010. I await with baited breath on that date!! It is at the junction Mammari/Kokkinothrinithra off the motorway (M9) to Nicosia from Astromeritas. So there may be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> Just found the following ...........
> 
> Hadjidemosthjenous Developers started construction of a store for Lidl, a German discount supermarket chain that operates about 8,000 stores worldwide.
> 
> ...



The store on Tombs of the Kings in Paphos has come to a standstill as I said earlier in this thread. No work has been done for some time so I imagine the date for completion is not going to met.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The store on Tombs of the Kings in Paphos has come to a standstill as I said earlier in this thread. No work has been done for some time so I imagine the date for completion is not going to met.


Deja Vu - that's exactly what happened at MyMall (Tiffany Mall at the time). The project seemed to be about 60 pct complete and then everything stopped for some months. It opened very late, and of course, with no Lidl which should've been the main participant.


----------



## lisa jane (May 5, 2010)

onlycy said:


> Cyprus has become very expensive. We need stores like Lidl in order to make competition work!


i hope that lidl will open a branch up. my partner and i are thinking of moving to cyprus and i work for lidl in my home town so i might try and get a transfer!:clap2:


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

spose it would be too much to ask you to bring your job with you?


----------



## lisa jane (May 5, 2010)

potamiou said:


> spose it would be too much to ask you to bring your job with you?


lol i intend to enjoy myself 4 a while b4 working in cyprus but its gr8 to know that i have 7 yrs experience under my belt if i do need to work. lidl is a gr8 value 4 money store.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> If you click the last of the four Greek words on the top right of the website this will translate the site in to English, but the site itself is less than informative, there is no indication of where or when any shops will open. As Paphos is a long way from where I live a shop nearer Nicosia would be of more use.
> Regards
> :confused2:


Does anyone have an update to any Lidl stores opening or opened in Larnaca? Everytime I come over to holiday in my house in Cyprus I am astonished at the prices and rip off prices that Orphanides and Carrafour charge.

Cheers,

Frank


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The local papers announced a few weeks ago that 10 Lidl stores will be opening on 10/10/10 I believe at 10am. (I guess they are Pythagorians). I saw the one in Kokkinotrimithia outside Nicosia-seems almost complete.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> The local papers announced a few weeks ago that 10 Lidl stores will be opening on 10/10/10 I believe at 10am. (I guess they are Pythagorians). I saw the one in Kokkinotrimithia outside Nicosia-seems almost complete.


The store in Larnaca - on the Nicosia road looked pretty much open when I passed by this morning...


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

kimonas said:


> The store in Larnaca - on the Nicosia road looked pretty much open when I passed by this morning...


Typical, we fly home on the 13th so looks like I won't get the benefit of it but I'll be sure to go have a look. At least it is now opening and I don't have to get ripped off anymore from Orphanides and Carrafour.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Any news on the Paphos one ????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Any news on the Paphos one ????


No signs of that one yet Philly.
I will try to remember to talk to my contact in the developers office to find out if there is any news on a date for it.

Veronica


----------



## ghg (Jun 26, 2009)

*ghg*



Mycroft said:


> Having got quite excited last year ( how sad is that!) at the thought of Lidl opening supermarkets all over the island has anyone any up to date information? Their website is unhelpful. Since my nearest town is Nicosia anything around there would be useful
> Thanks


I know there will be one in Limassol next to the Keo brewery site. Look out for a new warehouse style building with a blue band round it and a blue circle waiting for the LIDL logo


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

sireedisson said:


> when will tesco begin to take over the island??


I have recently e-mailed Tesco head office in UK after hearing the rumor that they had done a deal with Ophenides to stock Tesco goods in all their stores. The reply is 'no deal has been done, or is being done to supply any Tesco branded goods to any stores in Cyprus' Sorry to everyone who was hoping to see Tesco goods in stores here.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> I have recently e-mailed Tesco head office in UK after hearing the rumor that they had done a deal with Ophenides to stock Tesco goods in all their stores. The reply is 'no deal has been done, or is being done to supply any Tesco branded goods to any stores in Cyprus' Sorry to everyone who was hoping to see Tesco goods in stores here.


That seems odd as several shops now have a "Tesco" aisle, or a "Tesco" corner, where they are selling Tesco branded goods. I'm not sure about Orphanides as they have now become too expensive to use and we very rarely go there.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

potamiou said:


> That seems odd as several shops now have a "Tesco" aisle, or a "Tesco" corner, where they are selling Tesco branded goods. I'm not sure about Orphanides as they have now become too expensive to use and we very rarely go there.


I heard last week that there is perhaps a new Lidl going to open in Mesoghi in Paphos in 12 months time, but I can't see they will open another as they have the one on Tomb of the Kings road.

I think Paps must be feeling a slight pinch as their shelves are now always full of BOGOF's. 

Anything that brings prices down is welcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I heard last week that there is perhaps a new Lidl going to open in Mesoghi in Paphos in 12 months time, but I can't see they will open another as they have the one on Tomb of the Kings road.
> 
> I think Paps must be feeling a slight pinch as their shelves are now always full of BOGOF's.
> 
> Anything that brings prices down is welcome.


The Lidl on Tomb of the kings is a long way out for those of us who live on the East side of Paphos, so maybe if they open one on Mesogi road we might be bothered to go occassionally, although the one time we went to the one on TOK we were very dissappointed with the range of products.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The Lidl on Tomb of the kings is a long way out for those of us who live on the East side of Paphos, so maybe if they open one on Mesogi road we might be bothered to go occassionally, although the one time we went to the one on TOK we were very dissappointed with the range of products.


Yes, you always come out from there having to go p'haps to Paps to get what Lidl don't stock, but as you say, not worth the run out there to save what you'd then spend on fuel to travel there.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Yes, you always come out from there having to go p'haps to Paps to get what Lidl don't stock, but as you say, not worth the run out there to save what you'd then spend on fuel to travel there.


It has always been the case with Lidl and (with Aldi) in Germany, and I have shopped in both there, that they do not stock everything, and mostly own brand, but what they do have is a lower price and good quality. They have a reputation of special buys, (WIGIT). Their bread, and buns are some of the best I have had in Cyprus, except what I make myself of course, and the vintage Cheddar cheese is excellent. If nothing else their arrival has shaken up the local supermarkets which is no bad thing.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

kimonas said:


> The store in Larnaca - on the Nicosia road looked pretty much open when I passed by this morning...


Yes, Lidls in Larnaca is open. We've been to have a look but to be honest their goods were not that much cheaper than anywhere else really, although the cans of fizzy drinks, wine etc were cheap but tasted cheap as well. The cartons of orange juice we bought all burst within two days so they had to get thrown away! One of the supermarkets we use (unsure of the name, but the one with the trolley as a motif - so in our house it is called the trolley supermarket!) do Waitrose goods if that helps. Basically, we shop around for everything but I do think that the amount of petrol we use, are we actually saving anything?!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Jacq17 said:


> Yes, Lidls in Larnaca is open. We've been to have a look but to be honest their goods were not that much cheaper than anywhere else really, although the cans of fizzy drinks, wine etc were cheap but tasted cheap as well. The cartons of orange juice we bought all burst within two days so they had to get thrown away! One of the supermarkets we use (unsure of the name, but the one with the trolley as a motif - so in our house it is called the trolley supermarket!) do Waitrose goods if that helps. Basically, we shop around for everything but I do think that the amount of petrol we use, are we actually saving anything?!!


My sentiments entirely about the petrol and general price of all the supermarkets.


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> My sentiments entirely about the petrol and general price of all the supermarkets.


We have found another supermarket though called Smart (I only know of two so far in Larnaca) that does cheap toiletries and household products. For example, you can pick Palmolive shampoo for 1.50 euros...in other supermarkets like Carrefore, they are normally over 3 euros. I buy all our toiletries and tin foils, candles etc from there. They do cans of drinks (7UP and coke) for 7.50euros for 24 but as I said before you do have to shop around. I do think Carrefore for meat is the cheapest place to buy, but I also tend to use our local butchers as they are reasonably priced as well (a hell of lot cheaper than our UK local butcher that's for sure!)

With regards to petrol, it is nice though to see the prices coming down a little (husband said it had gone down to 1.20euros where he gets it, last week).


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to be so happy with Paphos lidl as it is so much closer to me than Papantonious, but now I'm getting really annoyed with it, sometimes periodically their fruit/veg stalls are very limited and overpriced, I'm so sick of buying greek tomatoes at €2/kg and going weeks without eating lettuce, makes you think there's some sort of drought in Cyprus but then you go to Papantonious and see that there's plenty of local stuff,


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RonJeremy said:


> I used to be so happy with Paphos lidl as it is so much closer to me than Papantonious, but now I'm getting really annoyed with it, sometimes periodically their fruit/veg stalls are very limited and overpriced, I'm so sick of buying greek tomatoes at €2/kg and going weeks without eating lettuce, makes you think there's some sort of drought in Cyprus but then you go to Papantonious and see that there's plenty of local stuff,


I'm still in love with Alphamega supermarket.

I have taken a friend today who usually shops elswhere and he was impressed with the wide aisles, friendly staff and choice on offer. They have Domestos bleach this week cheaper than the € shop!

The advantage for me is straight off the motorway, shopping done and back on for home. No trailing through town to get to Paps.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I'm still in love with Alphamega supermarket.
> 
> I have taken a friend today who usually shops elswhere and he was impressed with the wide aisles, friendly staff and choice on offer. They have Domestos bleach this week cheaper than the € shop!
> 
> The advantage for me is straight off the motorway, shopping done and back on for home. No trailing through town to get to Paps.


We dont use any other supermarket these days. Alpha mega is definitely the best.
Friendly helpful staff. a lot of special offers and best of all its just at the bottom of our road.
Of course we still go to the local fruit shops and butchers etc (still love butcher boys deli section) but for supermarket shopping we only use Alphamega now.


----------

